# Dog chewing, why not leave with a muzzle on?



## Jennypenny (6 November 2008)

My 1yrs doggie does not liked to be left at home alone. Yes I have tried to crate him, but this does not work he gets out. I have tried everything but putting him a crate makes him worse and he panicks. I have got him used to being left but he gets destructive.
I now leave him in the hall way landing and stairs and he is only allowed in one room, our spare room. (had to change all the door handles to stop him getting into the other rooms. All that is in there is a double bed, chest of draws, curtains and a fitted wardrobe. He was opening the wardrobe and pulling every thing out. Blocked this with a pine chest so he can no longer open it. Well he has been fine for months. BUT this week he has pulled the draw out of the chest of draw and destoyed it and yesterday he attacked the matress??? It was a right mess.

I leave him with a kong, a snack a ball, teddys and a bone. He gets lots of excerise too. (twice a day) I go home at lunch time to see him.

I believe you are not to leave a dog muzzled at home with these problems? But why? I have never muzzled him before but would this stop him. Knowing him he would get it off anyway. Just wondered why the reason was. Any help would be great.


----------



## Amymay (6 November 2008)

How many hours a day is the dog on his own for??


----------



## BlackDiamond (6 November 2008)

I believe it would be quite torturous - have you thought about gettng a dog walker in to break up his day or perhaps another dog?
Sadly the chances are he really is quite bored, DAP plug ins are said to work (although Im sure this is hit and miss)

I would say the best answer is to take away the stress, rather than prevent him from causing the damage - because the stress will still be there, remove his 'vent' and you will probably have a very unhappy dog.

Like a crib biter who wears a collar...


----------



## Linz75 (6 November 2008)

Hi,

You should never muzzle your dog when you're not there: what if he was sick or needed a drink..!!?? Would be very cruel.


----------



## BlackDiamond (6 November 2008)

Linz - you can get muzzles which are designed for dogs to still be able to drink - and be sick, there is a metal type which is wide enough for both these activities.


----------



## echodomino (6 November 2008)

They are still too restrictive to leave on for too long. I think you should perservere with his crate training, you can get different catches, I find it hard to believe he can get out of a metal crate, sorry. 

Perhaps you're leaving him too long. Have you tried leaving a radio on for him? 

Or have you got someone who can look after him whilst you're not in?


----------



## BlackDiamond (6 November 2008)

I agree Echo - see my post above!


----------



## Linz75 (6 November 2008)

I didn't realise you could get muzzles like that - sorry. Even still, its not going to do the dogs mental health much good!


----------



## echodomino (6 November 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
I agree Echo - see my post above! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Yes, sorry


----------



## BigRed (6 November 2008)

You clearly have a very unhappy dog.  Shutting him a small crate or locking him a room with a muzzle on is not the answer.  

How long are these twice daily walks ?  what breed is he, how old is he ?  what are you feeding him ?

Stuffing him with a high protein dog food will often make dogs hyper-active and many of the dry dog foods are very high in protein.  How long is his morning walk ? 10 minutes in the morning is not enough for something like a border collie.

Some dogs never accept being left for hours while you go to work.  Although I do not agree with dog rescue centres that say you cannot have a dog if you work full time, there are certain breeds that are very high maintenance and need a great deal of stimulation.


----------



## SunshineTallulah (6 November 2008)

Can you find a dog creche or an older relative who maybe retired who would like a bit of canine company during hte day?


----------



## LynneB (6 November 2008)

As he is not being naughty but showing severe separation anxiety, muzzling him would do him more emotional damage and possibly physical damage too as he tries to get it off.

He is missing you and you need to help him with this while you are home as you cannot solve it when you are gone.  You need to teach him to be without you for very short periods while you are there.  Eg put him in the kitchen, shut the door, then come back after a few seconds, praising him and with a reward.  Build it up regularly until he is comfortable that you are coming back. Also, exercise him a lot before you go out.

I work mostly from home, but have always made a point of putting the puppies in the kitchen for periods of time (with our other dogs) so that they get used to being without me.  If you do not have another dog, you may want to think about getting one as he is stressing being alone, or again as someone else suggested, get someone to sit with him or pay for him to go to their home for the day.  There are many services like this and I really wish you well.

Please don't muzzle him though 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Also re crates, they have their place, but if you put a dog as stressed as this in one (and if he stays in it) he may start to self mutilate as confining him will not take away his emotional distress at your not being there.


----------



## Nina76 (6 November 2008)

Hi 
Sorry your dog is suffering, we had a similar problem with ours after my OH shifts changed. Instead of destroying our stuff he licked himself sore and bald as he was bored and lonely.
We combined company and DAP, he is 100% happy again now and spends 3 days a week 7-5 without us now. We only use DAP very rarely.
The company we got him was a rabbit, We decided we didn't want the additional responsibility of another Dog and as he is a gentle older sort although excitable, a house rabbit was an ideal solution. 
We got a rescued French Lop (large breed) and they play both in the garden and in the house together. I think you would need to be confident of the dogs temperament for this, but it worked for us. Intro was slow using large indoor pen, then open indoor pen so dog could put head in, then leaving door open, etc etc. 
Rabbit now rules the roost, dog is not lonely, we don't feel bad for having to work full time!


----------



## FinnishLapphund (6 November 2008)

The reasons for not leaving a dog muzzled alone, as I know them, is in the worst case scenario, that it can get caught on something and if the dog then panics, there could be a risk of strangulation or simply dying of fright, just like a dog really scared of fireworks could get so anxious that their body can't cope. In the "better" scenario there's still the risk of the dog hurting itself while trying to remove the muzzle. There's also the psychological aspect, that Breeze_mum already mentioned.    
Just as there now is muzzles that allows the dog to both drink or be sick without big problems, I've heard that some companys now says/claims that their muzzles will release/break in such life or death situations, but I still wouldn't want to add that extra risk to all the other "normal" or freak accidents that could happen.   

I wouldn't suggest you to go and buy another dog as company, before the situation at least gets a little bit better, because the new dog might learn from your "old" dog, and then you sit there with two dogs with separation anxiety problems. 

As others have asked, what breed is he and what do you count as lots of exercise? Does he get enough brain-exersice? Physical exercise is necessary, but without the mental part of it, you can walk a dog for hours and it's brain is just as perky as when you started the walk. If you do train the brain, how long do you do it? It's usually more effective to do two 10 to 20 minutes of braintraining, than one long. 
It's good that you leave him with Kong and bones, but a lot dogs don't use toys or chewies when the owner is gone, unless they're irresistible, so have you tried stuffing the Kong with something and freeze it, before he gets it? 

from Sweden.


----------



## Jennypenny (6 November 2008)

He is 1yrs and a lurcher cross breed. He did come from a rescue.

It makes me very angry that people asume my dog is unhappy. How dare people say that! if you ever meet me and my dog you would clearly see he is happy. Why do some people asume the worst and on the attack. I do not lock my dog up, I have had to rearrange my whole house around my dog. When he is left I have to leave him where he can cause less destruction as possible.

I have done and do everything i can to make my lovley boy happy. The end of the day I have to go to work, I have to go to do the food shopping he can not be with me 24 hours a day!

Yes I have used a DAP, it does not help him. I have had two behaviouist out to help us. The last one said what a great job i am doing with him. The last month or so he has been ok just this week. May be its cause of the fireworks that has caused him to be un settled. I am just gutted he started it again.

He's walks are about an hour long. An hour in the am and hour in Pm. I have a 5 - 9 job and I go home for 45 mins when on my lunch break. 

I have never muzzled him, I know that you shouldn't but I was just wondering the reasons why?


----------



## Jennypenny (6 November 2008)

I do take him a agility once a week. Please explained about brain training? What do use in your kong to freeze it? I have been putting waffer ham in his. He also get a snack a ball. But these only last so long. He is a very clever doggie.


----------



## TGM (6 November 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
It makes me very angry that people asume my dog is unhappy. How dare people say that! if you ever meet me and my dog you would clearly see he is happy. 

[/ QUOTE ] I agree that it is quite likely if I saw you and your dog together he would be happy - but the problem seems to be that he is unhappy when you are not there!


----------



## Amymay (6 November 2008)

But Jenny, he sounds desperately unhappy.  Sorry.

How about asking your mother to have him in the day - with her dog?

Some dogs are just not able to be on their own for long periods of time.....


----------



## BlackDiamond (6 November 2008)

Of course he is unhappy - dont be too emotional about it you are OBVIOUSLY doing your best for him - we all recognise that!
What you need to recognise is that it is clear, sorry, that he is unhappy when you aren't with him, the sooner you recognise that - the sooner we can help you and you him!


----------



## prose (6 November 2008)

My friend has a dachshund with possibly the worst case of separation anxiety I've ever seen. My friend would leave for work and he'd ram his entire body against the door; she crated him, and he rammed against the sides of the crate. The only solution was to leave him with a neighbour while she worked. Nothing worked for George--not Kongs, not the DAP diffusers, not even leaving him with my Stella (my friend audio taped him, and George sounded like an entire pack of hounds). I don't wish to be the voice of doom by saying that your dog's situation can't be resolved with a DAP etc. but some dogs can't ever be left for long periods. Your mother might be the first port of call.


----------



## Jennypenny (6 November 2008)

He does not like being left at home I do know that. So how can you help me? For the other questions, he is fed on burns dry food. I can not crate him. He did have a metal crate and we have tried different catches. I promise crating is not for him. I did put pepper on the matress just the bit he destoyed and he hasn't touched it this am. Phew! I praying it is just a blip. He has come on so much until this week. I think its a good idea to get a dog walker to come between me laeving for work and coming back at lunch to break up his am. I will look into one.


----------



## Amymay (6 November 2008)

Dog walker is a super idea - although as others have suggested it may not be enough.  And he simply may not tollerate being on his own.

I always think it's quite interesting to sit down and work out how much time a dog alone at home all day actually gets to interact with it's owner.

1 hour walk am
1 hour walk pm  =  2 hours.

Perhaps then another 20 mins or so whilst you get read for work = 2.20 hours.

Then after the evening walk maybe another 4 or 5 hours (depending on what time you go to bed).

So in total that roughly = 7/8 hours out of 24.

It's not much of a life really  ..........  (and I say this to anyone who has a dog home alone all day).


----------



## LynneB (6 November 2008)

As someone else said, we are not saying you have a miserable unhappy dog, just that he misses you when you are out and becomes unhappy and miserable.

When I was working out of the home I had a very similar problem with my male labrador.  He hated being without me (I got him from his breeder at 2 1/2 years as he had been returned after being illtreated) and was such a happy loving little man when I was around.  Problems were with destruction and anxiety when alone.  the only way I could solve it was drive him to work with me and leave him in the postal bay - he slept all day long (with walks at lunch) and had visitors seeing him too.  You never saw a happier dog!! Fortunately I changed jobs after 2 months and started working at home.

If you did not care about your dog, you would not have posted and I hope you find a way through


----------



## FinnishLapphund (6 November 2008)

If he first got better and then started again, then something "triggered" him to feel more unsecure, it could happen to all dogs, but it's a little more likely to happen when you get a rescue dog as I understand it. And I wouldn't give up yet, but maybe you need to restart the alone training, take it back to puppy-level again if necessary. 

There was a thread about Kong stuffing some time ago, wished I'd put a remind me on it, but I didn't. There's special Kong stuffing you can buy, but I don't know if it freezes well. You can fill it with yoghurt or carrotpurée, some suggested peanutbutter, but it doesn't sound as if your dog needs more energy, so maybe be a little restrictive with peanutbutter or blend it with yoghurt.

Brain-exercise is everything that makes your dog concentrate and use his brain, though it might work the same way, reading his "smell paper" around the neighbourhood doesn't count. Search for hidden treats or a toy around the house or outside, jump up on a stone during the walk, learn that he has to walk on the same side of tree's as you do when on lead or else you both get stuck, that he has to sit for more than 2 seconds to get the reward etc. etc. all this is brain-exercise. 

On some snackballs you can make the hole where the rewards comes out smaller or larger, you could also let him see you fill it, then make him wait while you go and hide it somewhere, when you come back, he then first have to find it before he can start to empty it.
They seem to sell Nina Ottosson products on a place called The Company of Animals in UK, but go to www.nina-ottosson.com/index1.htm (I hope the link works), and see the things she invented to provide brain-exercise for dogs, maybe you'll get some own ideas that could work for your dog.


from Sweden.


----------



## prose (6 November 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
It's not much of a life really  ..........  (and I say this to anyone who has a dog home alone all day). 

[/ QUOTE ]

I know you feel very strongly about this subject, but it honestly depends on the dog. My workload has increased recently, which means I only work at home two days now, with three days at the office. Stella is left 9-5 during that time, with our walker coming in twice during the day. If Stella was unhappy, my feeling is that she'd be tearing the place up, acting out behaviourally, or barking, but she does none of those things, and she has free run of our apartment--shoes left out etc. She's an extremely independent, easygoing dog, much more like a cat, so I do think it depends on personality, as well as breed, age etc.


----------



## BlackDiamond (6 November 2008)

I feel that whilst not 100% ideal, its a little naughty to say its not much of a life, as it does depend on the dog completely. I have known plenty of dogs happy to stay at home who showed no adverse effects of it.


----------



## Amymay (6 November 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
but it honestly depends on the dog  

[/ QUOTE ] 
Yes, Prose, I will absolutely conceed that point.  And would point out that my view is absolutely private - and others do disagree with it.


----------



## LynneB (6 November 2008)

One thing that just reminded me (when talking of triggers), if I do go out and happen to leave my house phone on, the dogs I have now go mad if it rings.  They think I should be here answering it, so Bailey, my youngest will seek out and chew!  I have it switched to silent all the time now, I also leave the tv on for them when I have to go out on visits etc as I think the difference between my being here and not is lessened by the noise level staying the same.  

I always leave it on Hallmark as I think they like Diagnosis Murder best


----------



## nijinsky (6 November 2008)

I do sympathise with you and in an IDEAL world we'd all be home with our animals 24/7 but it's not an ideal world &amp; we have to work to pay for our animals feed, insurance, vets fees etc and if we took the view that you shouldn't have a dog if you can't be there with it all the time then there'd be a lot more dogs in homes than there are now.  However, I don't think a dog should be on it's own all day every day without some kind of human inter-action.  There are many ways to do this, as you say your dog is walked before you go to work, at lunch time &amp; when you get home, you could maybe get a friend or someone to go in in between, even if just to let the dog out &amp; have a run round the garden, even if only for 5-10 mins to let him release some energy.

All my dogs chewed when they were left alone when they were puppies but they all grew out of it.  I'm sure my dogs prefer us to be home with them all the time as they only ever chewed when they were on their own, never when we were there so obviously it is to do with being alone &amp; bored. 

He's only a year old, I personally think he'll grow out of it.  All mine did.  When you're not there leave him in a room where he can cause least destruction.  My latest dog was into chewing the door frames, ok, she's stopped now at 15 months.  My dogs aren't on their own all day every day, possibly once or twice a week now but my neighbour kindly goes in for me 3 times a day on the days we aren't there.

All the above is my own personal opinion and I really do think he'll grow out of it.


----------



## GinaGem (6 November 2008)

Hi ya,

I haven't read all the replies so sorry if I repeat anything.  To me it sounds like for whatever reason your dog is now either unhappy being on his own or he is bored.

Is there anything that could be disturbing him while your out like someone ringing the doorbell, a nearby dog barking or hearing the postman?

Also which rescue centre did you get him from?  Have you contacted them for advice as they may know his history and may have experienced this with him before.

Also i would suggest talking to people on http://www.lurcher.org/llink/forum/ who are very knowledgeable and friendly and may give you more options.

Our dogs used to destroy things when they were left when we first got them.  We introduced leaving them alone slowly.  Maybe you should go back to basics and try this to give your dog some more confidence again.  We started out leaving them for short periods in a small area with nothing they could destroy.  We gave them a comfy bed each and toys.  We then just over time built it up to longer periods and a larger space.  We can now leave them with the run of the downstairs of our house for 4 hours.  We don't often do this as they come to work with me and my OH but when we do we don't have a problem.

I know it's difficult when you work but maybe there is someone who can help you?

Also have you ever filmed him to see what's actually going on.

We did this with ours once when we used to come back to a mess and it was very useful.  Will have to see if i can upload it as it's quite fascinating to see what they get up to'!


----------



## CAYLA (6 November 2008)

Have only quickly browsed some of the replies, but u really do need to go back to basics.

Part of the problem, could be, what u are doing whilst u are in the house with him, that may have a knock on affect on when you leave him.
What do u do when you arrive home, and he has been in alone?
Where does he sleep?
Where does he spend his time, when u are in the house, i.e. with u, in the kitchen, e,t,c?

I understand u stating that he does not like the crate, and he escapes, but believe me it can be done, and it's one of the better methods of triaining when reverting back to or starting from scratch, in regard to training a dog to feel comfortable with it's own company, without distress and anxiety, we crate train literally hundreds of dogs, otherwise, we would be sending them out to new homes, like yourself, and the same problem you are having would be an issue with one of our dogs, and more so for the sake of the dog, we would not do it.

There are ways to secure the crates, believe me, staffi's are great ot making mince meat of crates, but it can be secured.
It's a very delicate method re training to the crate, and patience is required, but it can be done, Im crate training 2 as we speak, it has to be done whilst u are present though, that is the most important factor.

If u could answer the beginning questions, I may beable to give u somemore advice, if u need it.
I would personally raher re crate train, than muzzle.


----------



## flohelf (6 November 2008)

No judgments here just my own experience. 

When I moved from my house with a lovely yard + in-house maids and 24 hr company ( in south America where my lab had never never been left alone ) to a downtown apartment in Europe and having to work and leave her on her own and clearly unhappy, she went crazy and although I took the time to take her out, spend my breaks on being with her, etc... I felt so bad and guilty, and occasionally angry at her for taking revenge on anything she could get her teeth on (which she had never done before !), I realized she really couldn't handle this new lonely life.The situation was obviously due to one of these life changes some of us go through but it was so unfair on her it made me sad, guilty and like I was being cruel to her...

I made the big decision to get her a companion: A puppy Daschund female joined in and my girl instantly took to her and cheered up !

Just had two dogs to walk instead of one ! But the difference in my girl was amazing and it made me so happy. The two of them eventually got into mischief but in a different (and funny) way, just like two sisters having a laugh at their mum's expense


----------



## FinnishLapphund (6 November 2008)

That last part was really funny Blackeventer, maybe I have to review my advice about not getting a new dog as companion yet...

from Sweden.


----------



## Jennypenny (7 November 2008)

Thanks, many people have told me he will grow out of it. I hope so. My friends dog is almost 2 years and will still chew if any thing is left out. My boy was a rescue dog and was a mess, almost staved to death when the rescue people picked him up. He never settled into kennels at the rescue place. He was homed and brought back again. He is so much happier now he has a stable for ever home. When I first got him, he would not leave my side. even if I had a shower he would get upset. So he has come on a massive amount. The fact that I can go out at all is an amazing thing. It has took me a long time and patients to get to the stage that  I can go to work and he can stay at home.  I have brought him an big smelly messy bone and touch would not touched the matress the last two days. Fingers crossed it was a blip. When I first used to leave him even for a few minuites, I come back he was hyper and stressed. Now he  is calm and relaxed when I return. He was such an insecure dog when we first had him, all he need was time and understanding and confidence in us. He is the happiest he ever has been in his life


----------



## nijinsky (7 November 2008)

I'm sure in time all will be well, my staffie used to eat (well not eat, he'd just pull apart &amp; spit out) my duvet, dog before that used to chew the carpet &amp; latest addition's favourite was the door frames &amp; skirting and they weren't rescue dogs but they all grew out of it as I'm sure your boy will.

He sounds like he's a lucky boy to have you


----------



## acegik (23 November 2008)

As a breeder of lurchers and whippets which i have had for 25 years i have to admit they prefer not to be solitary dogs , is there an option to get a friend for him perhaps a little girl  he would turn some of his affection to her and not miss you so much. Males in particular are very devoted to their female owners my boys follow me every where and i love it. good luck.


----------

